# [SOLVED] Network Adapter does not show up under Device Manager



## OreoVII (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm typing this on my Droid X so pardon the typos. I don't really know where to start or what direction to take so I'll list my major problem, then all the facts/info/and actions I've taken to attempt to fix the problem.

Problem - I can not connect to the internet and no network adapter shows up under device manager

• I have an Asus 5671 running windows 7. I purchased the unit about a year ago. It's outside of the manufacturers warranty.
•Power went out about a week and a half ago and I believe this has something to do with the cause of the problem.
• I have repeatedly spoken to ASUS about this downloaded the network drivers from their site.
• When I install them I receive no error message saying they were installed incorrectly or failed to install, but my network adapter still does not show up.
• I have recovered my computer to factory settings and the problem has not gone away.
•While attempting to recover my computer to factory settings, I found out it didn't already come with a recovery disk set up, so I followed the prompts to make a recovery disk (after all this trouble was already happening), so I wonder if creating a recovery disk was pointless since the network issue was already present?
• I have my router hard lined to my computer, and it's wireless on. The wireless works with my PS3. My computer itself is not wireless. 
• Asus first said the problem was 100% digital, now say it's a hardware problem. I don't feel like they are very helpful and don't trust their advice anymore. 
• I was told I will have to buy a new motherboard to fix the issue. 
• The light on the back of my computer at the ethernet connection port is also on all the time. I don't know of it's supposed to be like that or only when it's connected, but it's on all the time now even when it has not ethernet cable hooked into it.

Is there anything I should try that I haven't done? Is there anyway around have to buy a whole new motherboard just because the network adapter has gone bad?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Network Adapter does not show up under Device Manager*

You can buy an add-in network adapter for under $20. If you have a computer shop or a store like Micro Center close by you should be able to fine several to choose from. If you remove the side cover of your PC you should see one or two free PCI slots where you could install the new card.


----------



## OreoVII (Aug 2, 2011)

That's very good to know. I'll run to a few shops I know nearby and report back if the problem is solved.


----------



## OreoVII (Aug 2, 2011)

It works perfectly! Thank you so much! When the agent on the phone told me I would have to buy an entire new motherboard I was ready to throw my phone. 

You really helped me out on this one. Thank you.


----------

